# Chief Complaint



## 01051184 (Aug 19, 2008)

Does the provider have to document the CC or can it be done the anxillary staff? If it's the provider where is it stated?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto/providers.nsf/DocsCat/73A25B6B90A32BE4852574A80050192B


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 19, 2008)

The ancillary staff may document the chief complaint (i.e. "ankle pain"), but the provider must document the HPI components.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 19, 2008)

One more link...

http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto/providers.nsf/DocsCat/76D06B171026B7F4852574A8004FEBEB


----------

